# Cancelled?



## STR (Sep 4, 2004)

I was just over at SSP and Emporis and they say that the Badriya and United Towers were cancelled. Is this true?

I'm a little depressed as those were one of the very few Dubai towers that I liked.


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

yes they are cancelled

the united tower was just one of many proposals which were presented at an architect exhibiton and conference here in dubai late last year. later on "insiders" in this forum found out the tower will never be built. so we changed the status for united tower to "never built"

one of our members here is working for a group involved in dubailand and told us badriya tower was cancelled because the developer has died!

3 members of the uae forums on scc are emporis editors, guess who!


----------



## Taufiq (Oct 14, 2004)

Dubai-Lover said:


> badriya tower was cancelled because the developer has died!


Oh... that's a good excuse..


----------



## SA BOY (Mar 29, 2003)

hmmmmmmmm-me!


----------

